
Show HN: Linux Voice magazine shuts down, merges - luxpir
Email just received by Linux Voice subscribers:<p>------------<p>Hello Linux Voice Subscriber,<p>Let us start by thanking you for subscribing to Linux Voice and being part of something awesome. Our magazine had a fantastic launch thanks to so many of you helping with the crowdfunding, and we will be forever grateful for the support we&#x27;ve received from our readers.<p>-------------<p>See comments for the rest - text submissions limited to 2000 characters.
======
luxpir
This message was released on their site, which I've submitted separately[0] -
feel free to delete/bury this submission, dang!

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805387)

------
luxpir
Issue 32 was the last issue of Linux Voice as a stand-alone magazine, as we
have joined Linux Magazine. This newly merged magazine will bring the best
bits of Linux Voice and Linux Magazine together into a single volume. All four
of us Linux Voice founders will still be here contributing to the newly merged
magazine - you'll find us in the aptly named Linux Voice section. We'll
continue to write about the things that excite us in the world of open source
software. Now that we're free of the day-to-day work of running the business,
we can focus again on great technology. As well as us four, we're working with
Linux Magazine to keep bringing great content to the Linux using world, and
this includes former contributors to Linux Voice.

All subscriptions will be transferred over to the newly merged magazine. If
you're a print subscriber there's no need to do anything and a print copy of
the magazine will arrive with you shortly. If you're a digital subscriber,
you'll get a separate email with details of how to access the new magazine.
Copies of the magazine will also be on sale in newsagents starting 29th
October.

We're sure you've got a lot of questions, and we've tried to anticipate the
most common ones below:

Q. Linux Voice pledged to share 50% of its profits with free software
projects. Will you be doing this in 2016?

A. Despite our best efforts to raise money for open source projects (and
ourselves), we've failed to make a profit since the first year. What money
there is left in the company Linux Voice Ltd will be used to pay off
outstanding bills, so unfortunately, there won't be any left to split with
projects.

Q. Will you continue the podcast?

A. The podcast will continue as normal. We'll upload our audio ramblings to
www.linuxvoice.com roughly every two weeks.

Q. Will Linux Voice still be released under a creative commons license?

A. All issues of Linux Voice will still flow through to being released under a
Creative Commons CC-BY-SA license nine months after they were published. Linux
Magazine releases their issues for free (as in beer) a year after they're
published. You can browse past issues and view articles online at
[http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues](http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues).

Q. Linux Magazine has subscription options with and without a DVD. Which one
will I get?

A. Linux Magazine offers two versions of the magazine, with or without the
DVD, known as 'DVD' or 'Standard' subscriptions. As Linux Voice did not
regularly include a DVD, your subscription will continue as Standard. However,
a free DVD has been included with the first issue so you can see what they are
typically like.

If you have any questions about your subscription, please see
[http://www.linuxvoice.com/merge](http://www.linuxvoice.com/merge) \- and if
you have further questions, please contact subscriptions@linuxvoice.com.

Your Linux Voice team

\------------------------

\- About Linux Voice:
[https://www.linuxvoice.com/about-2/](https://www.linuxvoice.com/about-2/)

\- Linux Magazine: [http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues](http://www.linux-
magazine.com/Issues)

\- Linux Magazine post/discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805361)

